# Unlocking a USB



## Stonkey (Aug 3, 2006)

Hello, all. I have a bit of a puzzle that I'm hoping you can help me solve. Recently Microsoft sent me a USB drive so that I could install Windows 8.1. But they sent me the wrong thing (the install wasn't matched to the laptop BIOS or something). This left me with a 32 GB USB 3.0 that I'd like to convert for personal use. The problem is that it is write protected.

So far I have tried removing the write protection in CMD, adding the registry entry that disable write protection on removable media, and opening the plastic cover to check for a hidden write-protection switch. None of these have let me format the drive (or delete/change any files).

I'm not sure where to go from here. Any suggestions for things to try would be appreciated.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

It is probably hard locked and not possible. But you can try the Diskpart command in the Command Prompt. 
In the Command Prompt type and type following commands pressing Enter after each bold command:
i)* diskpart*
ii) *list disk*
it will show the list of your drives, with the information:
- status 
- total space
- free space
status would probably be "*invalid*" and free space would be "*0 bytes*" 
you have to select the drive next with

iii) *select disk* <disk number>
_disk number_ = as listed in previous command,
iv) *clean *(this erases all data on the Disk, so be sure you choose the correct one)
v) *list disk*
the status should be "*online*" and free space should be "*disk size*"
vi)*exit*
Now you can go to Start/Search and type *diskmgmt.msc*, right click the *diskmgmt* results and *Run As Administrator.* In the Elevated *Disk Management* window the Flash drive should be shown here you car right click it and choose to Create *New Simple Volume*, *Format* it, and assign a drive letter.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Intentionally disabled/broken "write" circuitry?

No "write" circuitry was ever in the device?

WORM flash RAM (Write-once, read-many)?


----------



## Stonkey (Aug 3, 2006)

Hey, spunk. Thanks for the response. The steps you listed was the main part of what I tried when using CMD to try to disable the write protection. It always fails at the "clean" step.

Spyware Dr., I'm not sure how to check on or answer any of your questions.

If it helps at all, it is listed as a Toshiba MSFT NORB USB Device in the device manager.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Try the HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool. It should work on Toshiba USB drives

Download HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool 2.2.3 - FileHippo.com


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

What I meant was, the device may not be writable because:

Microsoft or the manufacturer intentionally disabled the "write" circuitry in the device.

or,

There was no "write" circuitry ever installed in the device.

or,

It may be a WORM (Write-once, read-many) flash RAM device.


And, if any of these are the case, the device cannot be written to. It was meant to only be used for what it was designed to do -- get the software to you -- and then stored or thrown away when you're done with it.


----------



## Stonkey (Aug 3, 2006)

Ok. Well how do I check if any of those things are the case? The USB device indicates that it is a Toshiba PA5080.

And sadly, the HP tool did not work.

Additionally, I have been trying some of the options on this site. They are a little old, so I guess I should not be surprised, but so far none have worked.
What Revit Wants: Repurposing the Autodesk USB Media


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> It is probably hard locked and not possible


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Stonkey said:


> Ok. Well how do I check if any of those things are the case? http://whatrevitwants.blogspot.com/2011/06/repurposing-autodesk-usb-media_20.html


It appears that you've already found out that something is definitely stopping it from being altered. 

As far as exactly "why?" that might be would probably require talking to the appropriate people at Toshiba and/or Microsoft.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Some USB drives have a little switch on them that enables or disables write protection. Check to see if yours does. Did the HP tool see the drive? Perhaps try that tool once more. I've seen it not work the first time. Worth a try anyways.


----------



## Stonkey (Aug 3, 2006)

I did check for a switch.
The tool did see the drive, but I only tried once initially. I tried a few more times, but still no progress. It just tells me that that it is write protected.


----------



## DirkPitt (May 10, 2008)

Try these steps, they worked for me a few months back on a similar USB stick - I see that you've tried some steps already :wink:

How To Fix Write Protection Errors On a USB Stick

How To Format A Write Protected USB Flash Drive

How to erase a write-protected USB drive or SD card - How-To - PC Advisor


----------



## oldaz (Oct 14, 2007)

Had the same problem a couple months ago and tried all the things you are trying without success. I figured I spent a few hours of my time trying to get something for nothing, even at $20 per hour that means a waste of over $60. At the price of USB sticks these days I could have had a few new ones for that amount and also been a few hours in front. Now I've got my head straight, I've bought some that were on special to have on hand with a note to self saying "chuck it!!"


----------



## kdugan (Jun 2, 2009)

Stonkey said:


> Hello, all. I have a bit of a puzzle that I'm hoping you can help me solve. Recently Microsoft sent me a USB drive so that I could install Windows 8.1. But they sent me the wrong thing (the install wasn't matched to the laptop BIOS or something). This left me with a 32 GB USB 3.0 that I'd like to convert for personal use. The problem is that it is write protected.
> 
> So far I have tried removing the write protection in CMD, adding the registry entry that disable write protection on removable media, and opening the plastic cover to check for a hidden write-protection switch. None of these have let me format the drive (or delete/change any files).
> 
> I'm not sure where to go from here. Any suggestions for things to try would be appreciated.


----------



## kdugan (Jun 2, 2009)

I ran into this myself. Seagate tech support had this excellent answer - 
Read everything before doing anything!

[Quoted]
This drive has been set as a Windows recovery drive, and now it is 32GB. 

The reason it is 32GB is that is the limit Windows can format Fat32, which is what the recovery disk is formatted as. To get the proper capacity back, we will need to delete the 32GB partition and then set up a new partition. 

Deleting, erasing, formatting or partitioning your drive will permanently destroy your important data on the drive (pictures, videos music and documents). If you have copied anything back to the drive, please back it up elsewhere.

To reformat the drive, open Disk Management. Right-click the Start icon, then select Disk Management from the menu. Once in Disk Management, look at the list of disks at the bottom. One should show a 32GB partition with 1831 or so Unallocated. Right-click on that 32GB partition and select Delete Volume. The entire drive should then show as Unallocated. Right-click on the Unallocated section and select New Simple Volume. Keep the default settings, making sure the format is NTFS and Quick Format is checked. Set whatever name you like. Once done, it will show up as a blank drive in Windows.
[end quote]

In my case, it wasn't a USB flash, it was my backup drive. I had intended to set up a recovery drive, but clicked wrong. Once I followed the above, I had all of my data back!
Good info and good to know!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

@kdugan, that is good advice for a USB HDD but is not really helpful for a USB Flash drive. I also don't know how you got data back after* Deleting *the partition and *Formatting *(Erasing) the HDD? Which wold cause you to loose all data.


----------



## RdRunner (Jan 23, 2011)

I would try Gparted on Linux. It has saved me many times. If u haven't tried Linux on a usb stick, it's actually pretty easy to create a bootable Linux with one of the excellent USB utilities found here: pendrivelinux.com. 

You would need to download a Linux ISO. Pick ur flavor from distrowatch.com...mine is LinuxMint.

Let us know how u get on. I'm curious. There are excellent googly articles on how to use Gparted but its sort of self explanatory.

I also found this if it works...http://ccm.net/forum/affich-687538-how-to-format-a-write-protected-usb-flash-disk


----------



## Owled (May 6, 2012)

sorry, have not sufficient time to do the search for you, BUT you have a USB that was turned to a FLASH (self-starting) USB.

What you could still try as a last resort, is to search on the internet HOW one turns a straight USB into a Flash-USB.
There is a small tool/trick for that: you will have to use Notepad to read the properties - you will see several paragraphs, I believe at the end of the first paragraph you will have to alter ONE LETTER (seem to remember its an R) and save the properties. PLS *write down the letter that was there, so you can replace it later if needed.*(thus the USB will become a Flash USB, so you need the find the letter that was there before the "R" [or other letter] was placed there - for that you can test another non flash USB). The reverse should bring your USB back to a regular USB and with that (most probably) run as as a straight USB without the WORM.

It's a very easy process and it may help you end your problems.:smile:

(Search in the Linux sections - that's where I found the solution when I needed a Flash USB.)


----------

